# Help me plant - emersed to go submersed



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm going to start a tank emersed, and eventually submerse it.

Couple of reasons, primarily I'll need to move the tank in a couple of months, and this might let me get all the plants grown in, without having to drain it, move livestock, etc, when it needs to be moved.

Once submersed, it'll have 80 watts over a 33g cube, and it should be pressurized CO2, but DIY co2 at the least.

20X18 footprint.

I'm thinking HC as a foreground, only because it seems to transition so well.

What other plants will transition like that, essentially grow them out emersed, then flood the tank, and have them come through okay?

Thanks in advance for some ideas!


----------

